# Perdu Safari sur ipod touch



## mammillaria (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Comme je n'avais pas la wifi à la maison, j'ai viré notamment l'application SAFARI de mon ipod touch 2g. 
Ce week-end, en allant chez belle maman équipée de la wifi sir sa free box, j'ai voulu surfer sur le net mais je n'avais plus SAFARI. J'ai beau chercher partout depuis 1h, je ne trouve pas où je peux récupérer cette appli et la réinstaller sur mon ipod touch.
Merci d'avance pour le coup de main.
Mammillaria


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

Quelle idée de virer des applications livrées d'origine sous prétexte qu'on ne s'en sert pas. 

Enfin bon, la solution est peut-être la restauration de l'iPod. De toutes façons, à part ça, je ne vois rien d'autre.


----------



## gabilolo (31 Décembre 2008)

La restauration est la seule solution a ce genre de problème.


----------



## Bennn (31 Décembre 2008)

comment t'a fait pour la virer ???


----------



## mammillaria (3 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour les réponses.
Il n'y a vraiment pas de moyen moins radical que la restauration du système ??? Sur le site d'apple, on peut le télécharger pour PC ou Mac, c'est fou qu'on nen puisse pas le récupérer pour l'Ipod touch.
Pour le supprimer, je crois que je suis passé par itunes tout "simplement".


----------



## kitetrip (4 Janvier 2009)

C'est une application système (= ne peut être obtenu qu'avec l'achat d'un système Apple) donc tu ne pourrais pas la trouver en ligne.


----------



## Mickjagger (6 Janvier 2009)

Bizarre quand même d'avoir pu supprimer Safari parce qu'il n'apparaît pas du tout dans la partie applications d'iTunes, normalement il n'y a que des applications gratuites ou payantes supplémentaires.
La seule appli effaçable signée Apple c'est "Remote" et elle n'est pour l'instant pas livrée en standard.

Peut-être que tu as juste placé Safari sur une 2e page après l'écran d'accueil, par inadvertance?!


----------



## mammillaria (6 Janvier 2009)

Merci
J'ai bien l'icone Safari dans la partie "réglages" du touch mais l'icone n'est présente nul part ailleurs.
J'ai pas envie de relancer une install complète car j'ai peur de perdre mon carnet d'adresse en faisant cette manip (il m'a pris du temps à tout saisir).
Existe-t-il un navigateur sur itune qui puisse remplacer safari à votre avis ??


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Janvier 2009)

Il y'a peut être une autre explication:
Apparemment si on active les restrictions, ça peut empêcher l'usage de Safari.

Donc regarde dans Réglages > Général > Restrictions
et vérifie qu'il n'y aucune restriction activée.


Sinon, il n'y a pas de navigateurs alternatifs...

Dans Régages > Général, tout en bas tu as aussi "réinitialiser", tu as un certains nombre de possibilités. Evidemment la 2e option "Effacer contenu et réglages" est à éviter car tu vas supprimer les données du carnet d'adresse, ta musique etc.


----------



## mammillaria (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai toujours aimé les Rolling Stones et la preuve ...:rateau:
Merci Mick, tu avais raison. C'est parfois les raisons les plus évidentes auxquelles on ne pense pas.  J'ai été dans cette zone que je n'ai jamais touchée et effectivement, il y avait une restriction pour safari et également itune et youtube et appstore que je n'avais plus. Comment du jour au lendemain j'ai eu cette restriction ????? mystère. Quoiqu'il en soit, tu viens de me donner un rayon de soleil après une journée pourrie au boulot.
Merci à toi (et à ceux qui ont tenté de m'aidé).


----------

